

Former nuclear reactor operator on Fukushima risks - transmit101
http://theenergycollective.com/nathantemple/53384/how-shutdown-and-core-cooling-japanese-reactors-likely-functions

======
sanxiyn
New TEPCO update:

[http://www.tepco.co.jp/en/press/corp-
com/release/11031304-e....](http://www.tepco.co.jp/en/press/corp-
com/release/11031304-e.html)

High Pressure Coolant Injection System of Unit 3 automatically stopped. We
endeavored to restart the Reactor Core Isolation Cooling System but failed.
Also, we could not confirm the water inflow of Emergency Core Cooling System.

------
llambda
This article might also be of interest, based on the information available
from authorities in Japan: [http://www.ucsusa.org/news/press_release/nuclear-
crisis-in-j...](http://www.ucsusa.org/news/press_release/nuclear-crisis-in-
japan-fukushima-0518.html)

------
davidhollander
> _the US military has flown coolant to the site, but the coolant they use is
> regular water; I can’t imagine why the US would need to fly in coolant._

The US did not fly any coolant to Japan.

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/11/japan-quake-
nuclea...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/11/japan-quake-nuclear-
coolant-idUSN1125270120110311) "US did not deliver coolant to Japan nuclear
reactor"

"Ultimately, however, Japan did not need assistance from the United States but
Clinton did not appear to have been updated before she made her public
remarks."

------
borism
0426: Japanese government spokesman Yukio Edano says radioactive meltdowns may
have occurred in two reactors at the plant - AFP. via BBC

------
adlep
Lol... This is from one of the comments below the article (I did not write
this):

"Feet? Degrees Fahrenheit? This is so funny. How many feet wide is your
nuclear reactor core? How many stones does it weigh? Surely this must be a
joke.

The article is laden with namedropping but has no information at all on all
crucial points such as the actual explosion. That anyone takes this seriously
escapes me.

And, seriously? Measurements in body part lengths? Any engineer who went to
school must have learned the proper system. I seriously doubt this article is
genuine."

I kind of agree. Japanese reactors do not use feet or retarded Fahrenheit
scale. If you write a scientific article, use a proper scale and SI standard
of measurements in order to be taken seriously (hint, hint, nudge, nudge).

~~~
ubernostrum
Meters are stupidly based on the size of the Earth (literally, given some of
the ways the meter was originally defined). Give us the reactor dimensions in
attoparsecs!

~~~
sankara
You should read this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metre>

"Since 1983, it is defined as the length of the path travelled by light in
vacuum in 1⁄299,792,458 of a second"

~~~
bpodgursky
Yes, that is technically the definition now, but under that logic, since a
foot is precisely 0.3048 meters, you can just as easily say a foot is the
length of the path travelled by light in 1/983571056 of a second. The meter
was clearly originally defined by earth, and the precise definition only
clarified later.

~~~
burgerbrain
The meter was originally defined in terms of the earth, and the foot was
originally defined in terms of peoples feet.

No matter how you slice it, feet are just dumb.

~~~
adlep
The sad part is that some people are STILL trying to argue that...

